# Pistol review CF-98



## EasyRider

Hey guys,
today i went market to buy CF-98, i visited 4 dealers, all were having this pistol, 3 of them were selling on Rs.29000, 1 was selling for Rs.36000, he said who are selling in 29k are not originally Chinese made brands and they have an eagle on the pistol, but the one i have is original and see there is no eagle on the pistol.
So i didnt buy any of them bcz i thought to ask you guys before i purchase.
You people seem expert and i read some of you are having this pistol, Please do let me know is there really a diff? and the one you got, does it have eagle/Or there is no diff, is he trying to scam?
secondly, there's is another pistol taurus, i dont know if it is PT111 or 24/7, it was around Rs.58000, and was very smaller than CF-98, looked like http://world.guns.ru/handguns/taurus_pt111.jpg
SO Which one is better CF-98 or the taurus?
If i talk about my budget i would rather go for CF-98, but if taurus is much better than that, i can wait some more time to increase my budget, Because i am not a gun collector i will buy a gun once for self defense so suggest me the best one.
I would appreciate if you answer both questions.


----------



## TaimiKhan

go to PakGuns.com - Home to Pakistan's Gun Enthusiasts & check the threads & ask tht question there & still have questions, PM me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett

Dear Easyrider,
CF-98 is a good weapon but a better variant would be the NP-42, which in terms of looks and functionality is almost the same except for the better barrel life of NP-42. I will not recommend a Taurus 24/7 pro because of its internal hammer and delay action, though it looks really nice.
If you can raise your budget just a little go for the Taurus PT-92 (57,000 in khi) capacity 17+1, has a loud bang and by the looks of it conveys the message that you mean business, it is made on the same designs of the legendary *Beretta 92 FS* 



*Taurus PT-92*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cavalry man

go 4 cf 98 widout hesitation....its around 30 to 32 now.....get it sealed /packed.....there shud b "ENTERCON" written on the barrel.....its the real deal..official sidearm of the chinese police and army offrs


----------



## draagon

i hav bout a cf 98 in 25k and can arrange for any1 in the same price .. also if ur not a pro no one can differentiate betwen copy and original even thers a chinese copy of the original chinese cf98 but i gue its blackstar cf98 thats the original ... the dealer i bout has given me life time guarantee that ther be no missing jamming or systematic failure .. or he will replace .. so i gues its a good handgun fels good in hand ... blend of metal n polymer ... a good allround choice ...


----------



## draagon

heres some snapss
my7862465site.sitesled.com/handguns/cf98/cf98.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

hey dude, why you want to buy guns?? Its dangerous to keep fire arm.. This is very dangerous gun, You must not buy it...


----------



## Nav

There is a modified .30 bore with 14 bullet's cartidge made in Darra, it can fire brust as well as single fire as well. One of my friend bought it around 15k.


----------



## Chogy

Black Widow said:


> hey dude, why you want to buy guns?? Its dangerous to keep fire arm.. This is very dangerous gun, You must not buy it...



Because he CAN? IMO, every human should be free to own a firearm. 

Is the pistol going to leap into the air and begin firing on family? Does it have evil motivations?

A gun is a tool, and has no morality.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## blackops

Chogy said:


> Because he CAN? IMO, every human should be free to own a firearm.
> 
> Is the pistol going to leap into the air and begin firing on family? Does it have evil motivations?
> 
> A gun is a tool, and has no morality.


 
In ny country an old lama hand gun of 80's will cost you around about 5k-6k and you are only allowed to keep a pistol if you have a life threat or you cant own one

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

Ps 5k 6k dollars


----------



## blackops

One more thing can you put a sillencer on a gun in pakistan and can you keep guns like m24


----------



## Chogy

Hi blackops. I realize every country has differing laws and sometimes the laws can artificially inflate prices, so a pistol that should cost $150 now costs $5,000.

I'm a believer in the freedom to defend one's self (and family) from human predators, and from government predators if needed. Everyone knows about the U.S. "wild west" with gunslingers, cowboys, everyone with a gun at their hip. What few realize is that crime rates were lower then than they are now. Women were treated with huge respect; sex crimes were almost non-existent.

IMO, Culture, not firearms, drives crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zabaniyah

Desert Eagle FTW! I know I'd buy, even through the black market


----------



## Thorough Pro

EasyRider said:


> Hey guys,
> today i went market to buy CF-98, i visited 4 dealers, all were having this pistol, 3 of them were selling on Rs.29000, 1 was selling for Rs.36000, he said who are selling in 29k are not originally Chinese made brands and they have an eagle on the pistol, but the one i have is original and see there is no eagle on the pistol.
> So i didnt buy any of them bcz i thought to ask you guys before i purchase.
> You people seem expert and i read some of you are having this pistol, Please do let me know is there really a diff? and the one you got, does it have eagle/Or there is no diff, is he trying to scam?
> secondly, there's is another pistol taurus, i dont know if it is PT111 or 24/7, it was around Rs.58000, and was very smaller than CF-98, looked like Ð¡Ð¾Ð²Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ðµ Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ñ&#402;Ð¶Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ð° - Ð&#376;Ð¸ÑÑ&#8218;Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ&#8218;Ñ&#8249; Ð¸ Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð»Ñ&#338;Ð²ÐµÑ&#8364;Ñ&#8249;
> SO Which one is better CF-98 or the taurus?
> If i talk about my budget i would rather go for CF-98, but if taurus is much better than that, i can wait some more time to increase my budget, Because i am not a gun collector i will buy a gun once for self defense so suggest me the best one.
> I would appreciate if you answer both questions.


 
For all you firearm questions and advice visit PakGuns.com - The Front Page. Its a very professional and well maintained forum, and the best part is that almost all the members are very friendly and helpful.

Forum Starter and mods Abbas and senior members Kamran Khan (KK), Tuarus, and many others will give you good advise.

Regarding CF98, Its a good sturdy handgun for its price but I personally never liked it's trigger, which is gritty, long and heavy. I'll suggest that you also check Turkish handguns which are very good and reasonably priced, I owned B6 (a CZ clone) besides many others and found it to be very good. You can also check CZ999 (its not Check CZ, rather Serbian). Its a millitary pistol with 15 round cap and very robust.

Taurs handguns are are good-looking and shiny, but they are prone to problems more than other guns in that price range.

Before buying a handgun, you first have to know the exact purpose wether you want oit for HD or daily carry SD. And one final advise, listen to everyone, but buy the gun which fits your hand well and that you are comfortable handling and shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

If you have liscence / permit you can keep any weapon, AK47, AK74, M15, M14, Druganove, G3, MP5, .....name any...............I love the freedom and liberty and large choice of weapons in Pakistan. 



blackops said:


> One more thing can you put a sillencer on a gun in pakistan and can you keep guns like m24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wisegoof

i have NP42 (9mm) i had money to buy taurus at that time but i didnt cuz this one is rough n looks more functional than shiny showpiece as its developed for Military/Police (hongkong police and Chinese army using it, and i think in our corner shot gun we use the same pistol) 

the difference between NP42(Military Grade) and CF98(Export version) is barrel life. NP42 gives you 10000 Rounds life and CF98 provide 3000....and i red somewhere that NP42 Missing Rate is 3 to 4 round Max in 10k rounds but i couldnt find the link to prove my statement. 
NP42 comes in Plastic carrying case(briefcase like) which include 2 mags one pistol one extra pin placed in their carved spaces....u can attach laser cuz fitting grooves are available in regular version and even silencer on Long Barrel version 

by the way dont consider me a gun expert cuz i ve only fired 13 rounds in 2 years..... its packed n well kept and plz go for POF bullets cuz they are good/best buy or u can even buy Armour piercing bullets that was i think 200+ for single bullet...and yeah i bought it in 38000, two years back from Nila Gunbad lahore when there was no ban on foreign arms import. 
Pak army also using this pistol i dono if its NP42 or CF98.
now a days i looking for FN FiveSeveN can u guys tell me about the price and availability in lahore?


----------



## daaskar

Can anyone please tell me what is the price of NP-42 and CF-98 currently in karachi?


----------



## mehranbiz

I buy a month ago slightly used NP 42 in the last 07 showing manufacturing year from a shop in Karachi, I matched it one of my friend's CF 98 but I didn't find any difference between both,The Shape and size is same only difference is grooves on both side to attach laser etc, About the quality and material and expected barrel life I read on websites that NP42 is more barrel life as compare to CF98, I told the shop keeper that I will resell it later and bought another after few months he smiled and advised me that its enough for the life time and better than CF98 and you will no need to change it


----------



## Mav3rick

blackops said:


> One more thing can you put a sillencer on a gun in pakistan and can you keep guns like m24



No, it's illegal to put silencers on weapons in Pakistan by civilians at least.


----------



## Mav3rick

wisegoof said:


> i have NP42 (9mm) i had money to buy taurus at that time but i didnt cuz this one is rough n looks more functional than shiny showpiece as its developed for Military/Police (hongkong police and Chinese army using it, and i think in our corner shot gun we use the same pistol)
> 
> the difference between NP42(Military Grade) and CF98(Export version) is barrel life. NP42 gives you 10000 Rounds life and CF98 provide 3000....and i red somewhere that NP42 Missing Rate is 3 to 4 round Max in 10k rounds but i couldnt find the link to prove my statement.
> NP42 comes in Plastic carrying case(briefcase like) which include 2 mags one pistol one extra pin placed in their carved spaces....u can attach laser cuz fitting grooves are available in regular version and even silencer on Long Barrel version
> 
> by the way dont consider me a gun expert cuz i ve only fired 13 rounds in 2 years..... its packed n well kept and plz go for POF bullets cuz they are good/best buy or *u can even buy Armour piercing bullets* that was i think 200+ for single bullet...and yeah i bought it in 38000, two years back from Nila Gunbad lahore when there was no ban on foreign arms import.
> Pak army also using this pistol i dono if its NP42 or CF98.
> now a days i looking for FN FiveSeveN can u guys tell me about the price and availability in lahore?



It's illegal to buy/sell AP rounds in Pakistan so I do not understand where you are coming from mate. As for the price factor, my .45 bullets cost me anywhere from Rs. 80 - Rs. 200 each depending on availability.


----------



## MilSpec

EasyRider said:


> Hey guys,
> today i went market to buy CF-98, i visited 4 dealers, all were having this pistol, 3 of them were selling on Rs.29000, 1 was selling for Rs.36000, he said who are selling in 29k are not originally Chinese made brands and they have an eagle on the pistol, but the one i have is original and see there is no eagle on the pistol.
> So i didnt buy any of them bcz i thought to ask you guys before i purchase.
> You people seem expert and i read some of you are having this pistol, Please do let me know is there really a diff? and the one you got, does it have eagle/Or there is no diff, is he trying to scam?
> secondly, there's is another pistol taurus, i dont know if it is PT111 or 24/7, it was around Rs.58000, and was very smaller than CF-98, looked like Ð¡Ð¾Ð²Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ðµ Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ñ&#402;Ð¶Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ð° - Ð&#376;Ð¸ÑÑ&#8218;Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ&#8218;Ñ&#8249; Ð¸ Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð»Ñ&#338;Ð²ÐµÑ&#8364;Ñ&#8249;
> SO Which one is better CF-98 or the taurus?
> If i talk about my budget i would rather go for CF-98, but if taurus is much better than that, i can wait some more time to increase my budget, Because i am not a gun collector i will buy a gun once for self defense so suggest me the best one.
> I would appreciate if you answer both questions.



Hi,
As taimikhan said, you can find better answers on the suggested website, before buying the pistol, check which pistol feels the most comfortable to you. If you like full size pistols, there are a bunch of options. I have a taurus PT92 and a TZ 75(Italian clone of cz75/jericho 941 ) and S&W sigma 9mm, out of the three the sigma doesn't fits my grip perfectly and thus i dont shoot it as often. I dont know much about the taurus PT111 but from the PT92 I have, the quality is good.

Keep an eye out for cz 75 (brilliant pistols imo), and Beretta 92 fs if you are interested in single/double action. If you are looking for striker fired action, look for glock 17 and Springfield XD. Good luck


----------



## baqai

I carry a Cougar 8000F i couldn't be happier ... although i would love to get my hands on CZ Duty i am in love with that gun 

1. Beretta heritage
2. Made on Beretta's machinery 
3. Easy to field strip and clean
4. Have both safety and decocker 
5. Not that much recoil


----------



## Thorough Pro

Self Delete.


----------

